# Crowntail Betta Fry for Sale



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well im new here, just trying to advertise my website a little. 

Iv recently started spawning betta fish, and now that my fry are getting towards that age where finding them new homes is becoming more and more important, iv set up this website to hopfully do so.

www.buyabetta.webs.com

If you could check it out, leave me some feedback.

Thee no fish for sale on there yet but if you keep checking it there will be shortly. 

Thanks, Craig


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

nice site : victory: parents are stunners


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Yup, nice wee site, and the daddy Crowntail is a stunner!


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Ah, so this is where you've been lurking Craig :lol2:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

haha, nope. just joined.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

how old are the fry atm?


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Not 100% sure im rubbish with time keeping. About 8ish weeks old i think. lol!


----------

